# Pregnancy



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

So.. I found out in November that I am pregnant. I was very happy! Except.. then I realized that this meant almost 9 months of no riding @[email protected]

I did ride throughout the first trimester here and there but seeing as I am 6 months along now (even though my baby belly is still super tiny) I'm not risking riding. Doesn't stop me from going out to see him and doing groundwork here and there though! 

Anyways. I am having major withdrawals from riding and every time my back hurts I just think "MAN I wish I could get on and ride for an hour" because that usually helps alleviate the back pain.

I've been glued to this forum lately because it helps feed my horse (or lack thereof) addiction. I'm also really worried that after the baby is born I will barely have time to go see Beau, but I have a ton of people lined up who can babysit for me so I know I'll make it work somehow.

So anyways. Anyone care to share their stories about being pregnant and owning a horse/horses? I'd be very interested to read!


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah, when I got preggo I had two horses in training, plus my endruance horse, plus two others to ride. I rode until I was five months along, then I almost had a wreck! It completly cured me of wanting to ride until after the baby was born. 

After the baby is born, make sure that your system is ready for it before you start to ride again. A week after my daughter was born, apparently my system was a bit low on calcium. I handed off the baby to hubby and went to jump up on my mare bareback, when my torso hit her back, I broke a rib! I was so embarased that I didn't tell anyone for days - but a did have a great ride - if you call hanging on for dear life as my endurance horse who hadn't been ridden in months took me for a five hour gallop. 

Babies might be a pain in the rear, being preggo sucks, they get in the way, but they are so much fun! And when they get older (about five) you get to have them go out with you! And that is worth all the inconviences that happen now. And when at 8 they start deciding that you are taking too long to get your horse ready and head off down the trail without you, your smile will rip half your head off.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, and while you are preggo, make someoneelse hold horses for the vet. While hubby was deployed, his horse ripped open his leg and I was out there at eight months along holding a scard hurt horse for the vet to put emergency stitches in. Well, the vet scared the horse, who ran me over. He did his best not to hurt me, but I tore a groin muscle - which didn't get a chance to heal until AFTER the baby was born! 

My suggestions, lots and lots of grooming. You can also pick up a book on clicker training and teach your horse to so some weird stuff - like play fetch. That might slow down the cravings, and it is a great conversation starter, out there playing fetch with your horse!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah grooming and light groundwork is what I was planning on/have been doing. 

Also, just found out today from my OB/GYN that I AM ALLOWED TO SEE A CHIROPRACTOR while pregnant!! I am so beyond ecstatic I can't even put it into words.. Old riding injury + pregnancy = ridiculous amounts of back pain. But as long as I let them know I am pregnant and have someone that is experienced.. I got the go-ahead


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I had the babies long before getting into horses, but one comment on the body AFTER birth. Your body releases hormones that make the ligaments in your joints loosen. this is to help your pelvis open when the baby comes through. it's a very tight fit.
the hormones' effect will last a while even after baby is born, so be aware. I would do work at the gym and such before getting back on horse.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I rode up until I was 8 mos. I entered my first show at 5 mos  Let me tell ya, picking a horse's feet with a belly stickin out is NOT easy, haha.
I got back on a horse about 6 weeks after I gave birth and it felt super weird.
As far making time for my horse it is definitely a balancing act. Luckily I hvae parents who love to babysit and horsey friends who watch her at the barn while I ride  I would also recommend getting a baby bjorn. I carried my daughter around in one of those all the time so I could at least go visit my horse and groom him.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Oooo thanks Tiny good to know n_n


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I wasn't a lucky one I had to have a c-section. I know I won't be much help :-(. I hope everything goes well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

If your use to working with your horses, there is nothing wrong with holding your horse while pregnant, just be mindful of what your doing and what the horse is doing. When I was pregnant with my daughter, who is now 25 years old, I rode up until it became uncomfortable, my dad's Saddlebred was very good about where he stepped and how he moved, a lovely horse. I also held the horses if we had a farrier or vet visit, I trusted my horses and could read them well. 

It is also excellent to get some exercise when your pregnant, the more weight you carry the harder it is to deliver. Walking is good, not carrying 50lbs of grain or big hay bales, be wise and get your husband to do that for you.

When I had a hysterectomy I rode about 5 weeks after surgery. I was careful, I kept Terry at a walk and he was good too and patient with me. It is all if you trust your horse and can read their body and cues. Your pregnant, not disabled. Just be careful and mindful of your condition and think and be wise.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

The last time or two that I was out at the barn and saw Beau, we did some short groundwork sessions about regaining his respect/not invading my personal space or dragging me around. I didn't have any issues with him though and it only took a few minor corrections to get him behaving again. 

So now that that's been accomplished, yeah, I haven't had any issues whatsoever being around him. I have never once felt unsafe around him and I trust him not to act like an idiot.

I really want to just hop on and walk around on him for a bit. This not riding thing is killing my back - I have an old injury that the pregnancy is aggravating, and walking on Beau has always helped to alleviate the pain. I'm still pretty small and haven't had any loss of balance so far either. I wouldn't do any trotting or anything more strenuous than a walk though. That's all that sounds appealing right now anyways. 

If I did that, I'd throw my saddle on him just to be safe; even though I primarily ride bareback, on the off chance my balance is wonky, I'd like stirrups for the extra safety measure.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I rode my entire pregnancies with both of my kids. With my son I rode up until my due date and had him the next day. With my daughter I rode until the final weeks and only stopped due to weather interference. 

My doctor did talk to me honestly and said they are usually required to tell you that riding is dangerous because of liability insurance issues. However she told me that in reality if it's something you do often before your pregnancy it is safe to continue during pregnancy. Just don't push yourself and be on a safe horse in case of falls.

EDIT:
Also, if you look at my profile picture here I was about 6 months pregnant! That was my last show for the season but I did trail ride and pasture/road ride for the rest of the time.


----------



## CQTAN (Mar 11, 2012)

i actually just found out i am pregnant also...so although i havent had the chance to really get to know my new boy , i will be riding him until i feel that i am unable to do this safely. he is soft and gentle by nature and i am sure that i will be able to continue with his training for quite some time. someone mentioned about clicker training, i am also interested in parelli play - any ideas where to start? congrats Neon !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations for being pregnant. I chose not to ride while I was pregnant because I was not willing to risk the consequences of a potential fall. Anybody can get ditched on any ride. It happens. I was not pregnant forever (though it seemed like I was at the time). Both my kids are grown and moved out. I have plenty of time to ride now.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I am glad I found this thread as I am just now 4 months pregnant. I don't own a horse, but I rode and Jumped (only trot jumps and small grids) up until 13 weeks. After my first trimester, I stopped taking lessons. 

However, my trainer knows how addicted to riding I am and she has offered to let me hop on one of the ponies that can only walk and do VERY light trotting. She is super quiet. I haven't ridden in a few weeks, but I want to try to ride at least a few more times before I call it quits for good. My doctor actually gave me full permission to ride until it just becomes too uncomfortable for me. As much as I trust this little mare and my riding abilities (especially at the walk and trot), I still feel apprehensive. Even the most bomb proof of horses can spook or act silly. Still trying to decide what to do. I am going crazy not riding.


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

When my best friend was pregnant she rode with me every weekend until she was just about due. 2 weeks later.. she was standing in the isle holding her horse while the farrier trimmed feet and her water broke.
She waited till her 3 horses got trimmed and we B lined it to the hospital.
She gave birth 6 hours later to a healthy baby boy.
When she found out she was pregnant we slowed down on trails, kept to walking mostly and light trotting. 
Every so often she would get a kick or two from the baby and really really have to pee... 
Now, can you imagine a 6 month pregnant lady, squatting next to her horse on a trail. Just laughing historically as she trys to pee.. (priceless) 
Her trail horse was a very comfortable morgan gelding. So she never flinched in the saddle.

I believe if I have the blessing of children I will most certainly ride pregnant until I cant get into the saddle.
Although my friend carried a soccer ball around, she barely looked pregnant.
I couldnt get that lucky LOL


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I rode up until about my 6th month ( almost 8 months now)... My doctor told me I could keep riding until the 20 week or so because the baby was still low and protected.. also balance can be affected when you start showing- wich I found to be true, I hoped on our newest mare and she just humped her back and popped up a little (tiny crow hop- her feet didnt even leave the ground)..I flew forward and that really made me realize how off balance I was getting. So no more riding for me until after baby.. I have been doing everything else horse related though..feeding, moving all three all at once to and from pasture everyday..lunging ect.. hell I even had to chuck a little hay today..

I think it all depends on the person, and how you handle pregnancy ( how slackmuscles have gotten,ligaments stretch ). I have a cowgirl friend who was still cutting well into her pregnancy and even won a saddle!


----------

